# Equipoise- EQ - Boldenone Undecylenate



## heavy (Aug 12, 2004)

or something that is generally injected into cows, horses and dogs boldenone is quite a popular and well-liked drug by most bodybuilders because of its unique make-up. It possesses several characteristics that aren't found in any other substance and its use is so varied its much desired year-round. Boldenone is a decent anabolic coupled with both a mild androgenic and a mild estrogenic effect. Sort of like a weak testosterone. In structure it doesn't differ all that much from testosterone, the main anomaly being a double bond in the one position as well as the 4 position. Its nonetheless quite good at promoting gains, but mostly through a combination of androgenic potential and other media than the androgen and estrogen receptors. 

The strange thing about its androgenic component is that it is mostly not mediated by a 5-alpha-reduced form, as is the case for most steroids. While it does indeed form a very potent 5AR form (dihydroboldenone, roughly 7 times as anabolic as testosterone1) its shows a very low affinity for the 5-alpha-reducatase enzyme2. This leads to the conclusion that a large part of the anabolic effect boldenone exerts is formed by the hormone itself binding to the androgen receptor. This could also be the reason its had such a successful run as a veterinary drug, because despite differences in the metabolism of species it has always produced extraordinary results. 

Like most anabolic steroids it increases muscle mass over time by increasing nitrogen retention and positively influencing protein synthesis or re-synthesis. An action that is not necessarily supported by an androgenic mediator as was shown with nandrolone. What boldenone has that other steroids don't is that it indirectly supplies the necessary means for that protein synthesis because it drastically increases the appetite. Thereby facilitating the high nutritional intake (especially protein wise) needed to book the best results when using anabolic androgenic steroids. Its more of a benefit than you think as a lot of people have theorized that it is this increase that is responsible for the great results booked when using boldenone. This theory may hold its own as there is indeed not much proof of the kind of anabolic activity with boldenone that would be responsible for the elicited effect. 

Its estrogenic activities are slight, but present. This has more of a positive than negative influence. The aromatisation of boldenone is too small to cause real problems and in normal doses (300-400 mg/week) problems such as gynocomastia and too much fat retention are unheard of. However small aromatisation is desirable as estrogen too mediates anabolic activity. It can be responsible for better glucose utilization3,4 (repleting lost glycogen stores after exercise) and stimulating increased growth hormone release5. But most notably estrogen is responsible for an upgrading of the androgen receptor6 allowing hormones that act on the androgen receptor to exert a larger anabolic effect. This is why hormones that are strong androgens but also aromatize heavily, like anadrol and testosterone, can put the most mass on your frame. In that aspect boldenone is perhaps the most suitable steroid because of its moderate estrogen levels that allow for the benefits, but not the side-effects of aromatization. And no doubt the perfect balance is partially responsible for stimulation of the appetite. 

For athletes of sports other than strength sports or bodybuilding will also note that boldenone is quite likely the most favorable steroid for them to use as it also stimulates the release of erythropoeitin in the kidneys. Erythropoeitin is a hormone known as EPO and heavily abused among endurance athletes because it signals the body to increase the production of red blood cells (erythrocytes). Red blood cells are the carrier of oxygen in the body, meaning that a higher maximal oxygen capacity can be obtained and better performance can be achieved over longer amounts of time before lactic acid is built up, which would in turn result in cramps and a cessation of the activity at that level. In short it improves your stamina. For bodybuilders this characteristic may be useful in promoting increased vascularity. 

In that aspect boldenone combined with a non-aromatizing steroid like Winstrol or Primobolan may be perfect to help you get cut and ripped while improving vascularity. The downside to that is that you really need to try hard to suppress the increased appetite. Which is why its probably a better idea to stack a somewhat larger dose of boldenone with a mass building drug like testosterone or anadrol to elicit major gains. 

The negative effects of boldenone are quite limited. In the normal doses of 300-400 mg a week estrogenic side-effects are almost never noted except in those who are very succeptible to estrogen. In terms of androgenic side-effects long-term use or very intense use of boldenone can cause slight virilizing effects such as acne and increased body-hair growth. Never really a problem for men, but women considering its use on account of its moderate androgenic qualities should be aware of this. 

Stacking and Use: 

As an undecylenate ester, boldenone needs only be injected every week (staying active well over 4 weeks), but because the preparations come in 25 mg/ml, users most often opt for 25-50 mg every day to every other day. A use of 300-400 mg per week seems to be the normal recommendation. Its not hepatoxic to any serious degree and can therefore be used for longer cycles. The appearance of underground forms of boldenone in higher concentrations (200 mg/ml) has made it easier to inject only once a week, which is to be preffered over the multiple dosings because it has a more even release and the cumulative effect shows much sooner. Speaking of cumulative effect, the best results with boldenone are seen when a user front-loads. Usually that means he will use a high doses of 600-800 mg/week for 2 weeks and then lower that dose to the normal 300-400 mg/week for the remaining 8-10 weeks. 

Boldenone is most often used for cutting. Its stacking partners for this purpose in particular are trenbolone, stanazolol and testosterone propionate. I'm no big fan of testosterone for cutting, although propionate is commonly used with great success by many users. Nonetheless I don't recommend test for cutting for beginners. Stanazolol is particularly useful in improving muscle hardness and strength while boldenone offers increased vascularity without overly aromatizing. The use of 50 mg of stanazolol every day, stacked with 300-400 mg per week of boldenone should serve the purpose of retaining gains and gaining increased definition and vascularity while shedding fat very well. Trenbolone would be a better match for those looking for moderate but very lean gains. Parabolan at 76 mg every other day for example will provide a decent increase in lean mass in combination with boldenone, without having to sacrifice shape or definition. Of course any combination of the above is an option as well. For example 300 mg of equipoise per week stacked with 76 mg of parabolan every other day and 50 mg of Winstrol every day, possibly with some test propionate at 50 mg a day. 

But though rarely mentioned, I personally find boldenone the better choice for bulking. Due to its effect on vascularity it is mostly used for cutting, but if you had a drug that increased your appetite like boldenone does, would you really use it to lose weight? It makes more sense to use it in a stack with a testosterone ester like enanthate or cypionate for good gains, instead of nandrolone. Sort of as a base. It aromatizes less than nandrolone and doesn't have that pesky progestagenic effect either, and because it increases appetite it would provide you with the means to an end in terms of gaining weight. 300-400 mg a week of boldenone with 500 mg of sustanon or 500 mg of testosterone enanthate would form an incredible stack. Even for those who prefer deca, adding a small amount of boldenone will go a long way in improving appetite. But boldenone is stronger than Deca, mg for mg, as well as safer and less suppressive. 

Boldenone makes a very poor match for nandrolone and methenolone though, since its very similar in action. The beauty of boldenone is that it can be an alternative for nandrolone when bulking due to its leaner results and more potent anabolic action, as well as an alternative for methenolone because while barely aromatizing its stronger than methenolone (Primobolan), gram for gram. 

The use of secondary drugs is rarely required. It doesn't aromatize at a great rate so the use of anti-aromatases is rarely implemented and the use of Nolva and clomid, during a cycle, is only necessary when stacked with aromatizing steroids like testosterone. Nolvadex or Clomid may have some use in restoring natural test post-cycle, because of the long-acting ester (11 carbons) and the mild estrogenic component. Normally 4 weeks of treatment is required, starting 1.5 to 2 weeks after the last shot. 

References 

1 Counsel et al., "Anabolic Agents. Derivatives of 5alpha-Androst-1-ene", J. Org. Chem., 27 (1962), 248-251 

2 Schanzer, Donike , metabolism of boldenone in man : gas chromatographic/mass spectrometric identification of urinary excreted metabolites and determination of excretion rates, Bol Mass Spec 21, 1992, 3-16 

3 Aromatization of androgens to estrogens mediates increased activity of glucose-6-phosphate dehydrogenase in rat levator ani muscle, Endocrinol 106 (2), 440-43, 1980 

4 The pentose phosphate pathway in regenerating skeletal muscle, Biochem J 170, 17, 1978 

5 Weisberger, Ho, Activation of the Somatotropic axis by testosterone in adult males : evidence for the role of aromatization, J Clin Endocrinol Metab, 76, 1993, 1407-12 

6 Rance, Max, Modulation of the cytosolic androgen receptor in striated muscle by sex steroids, Endocrinol 115, 1984, 862-6 

-Peter Van Mol


----------



## heavy (Aug 12, 2004)

EQUIPOISE - 

Today, the substance boldenone undecylenate can only be found in steroids for veterinary medicine. The American Equipoise is for horses; the Columbian Ganabol is used for cattle; and the German Vebonol for dogs. Athletes do not care, which shows the enormous popularity and far-reaching application of these steroid compounds. Boldenone undecylenate is also very effective in humans and offers the athlete interesting characteristics which other steroids simply do not have. 

Equipoise has a relatively high anabolic effect which is usually connected with a moderately distinct androgenic component. For this reason, Equipoise is not the steroid that will cause enormous gains in strength and muscle mass in the shortest time. Equipoise has a very favorable effect on the organism's nitrogen balance so that the main effect consists of a distinctly increased protein synthesis in the muscle cell. The resulting gain in body weight consists of a solid quality increase of the muscles which occurs slowly and evenly. The high quality is caused by low water retention of the substance. An additional advantage is that Equipoise aromatizes only slightly, thus making it an effective drug to use when preparing for competitions. Athletes who are dieting combine Equipoise with Winstrol Depot and report a dramatic increase in muscle hardness. Together with a sufficiently high supply of calories and protein this combination offers its users a large increase in strength and a rapid gain in qual-ity muscles. Many will notice that Equipoise stimulates the appetite. The advantages achieved can usually be well-maintained over several weeks after use of the compound is discontinued. Equipoise also stimulates the erythropoiesis which is manifested by improved development and the formation of red blood cells. Bodybuilders thus experience an improved pump effect during workout and an improved vascularity 

For most male athletes the weekly dosage is usually 200-400 mg. Women also usually respond well to Equipoise and with 50-100 mg/week they gain good muscles with a low water retention. A dosage in this range is usually well tolerated. Higher dosages can cause virilization symptoms such as deep voice, increased production of the sebaccous gland and acne, increased libido and in some cases increased hair growth on the face and legs. Men have few problems with Equipoise. Since water and salt retentions are low, the blood pressure usually does not increase. Acne, gynecomastia, and increased aggressiveness occur only in rare instances. The feared "steroid fever," which can occur when using veterinary steroids, is rare with Equipoise since the product by Squibb is highly sterile and pure. Those who experience flu-like symptoms when they begin taking the compound should reduce the dosage for a short time. The price on the black market for a 10 ml vial is usually around $90. The 50 ml vial is usually around $250. 

Substance: boldenone undecylenate 
Trade Names: 
Boldebal-H 50 mg/ml; Ilium Troy Lab. Australia 
Equipoise (o.c.) 25 mg, 50 mg/ml; Squibb Canada, Mexico, U.S. 
Equipoise 25 mg, 50 mg/ml; Solvay Vet. Canada, Mexico, U.S. 
Ganabol 25 mg, 50 mg/ml; Laboratorios VM. Columbia, Panama, Guatemala, El S 
Pace 25 mg/ml; Jurox Labs Australia 
Sybolin 25 mg/ml; Manufacturer unknown, Australia 
Boldeno'n 200 mg/ml; Ttokkyo Labs 
Vebonol 25 mg/ml; Ciba-Geigy G, CH, Australia

-"A.B."


----------



## heavy (Aug 12, 2004)

Bill Roberts - This drug appears to be comparable to nandrolone in its potency. It lacks nandrolone’s advantage of being metabolically deactivated by 5a -reductase. It is only slightly estrogenic, and only after conversion to estrogen. I cannot at the moment comment on whether the effect it does produce is owed to strong binding at the AR or to effectiveness in promoting non-AR-mediated mechanisms for growth. I wouldn’t expect much results with less than 400 mg/week. With that dose I would expect to see some noticeable but not dramatic results by the third week. Below 200 mg/week I would expect to see essentially nothing.

-Bill Roberts


----------



## heavy (Aug 12, 2004)

*One should note, that one of the side-effects of this drug is anxiety. While using this drug, I experienced panic attacks, anxiety and generally did not feel well! One should consider this before use, more so if you have experienced anxiety.


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 12, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> EQUIPOISE -
> Today, the substance boldenone undecylenate can only be found in steroids for veterinary medicine. The American Equipoise is for horses; the Columbian Ganabol is used for cattle; and the German Vebonol for dogs. Athletes do not care, which shows the enormous popularity and far-reaching application of these steroid compounds. Boldenone undecylenate is also very effective in humans and offers the athlete interesting characteristics which other steroids simply do not have.
> -"A.B."



Good information, but a little dated, since we all know that boldenone can be found quite readilly on any powder suppliers list. This provides the added advantage of being able to make higher concentrations, so we are injecting less oil.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 11, 2004)

Equipoise (boldenone undecylenate) 


Quick overview:


Active Life: 14-16 days
Drug Class: Anabolic/Androgenic Steroid (for injection)
Average Dose: Men 400-600 mg/week......Women 50-150 mg/week
Acne: Rare
Water Retention: Low
High Blood Pressure: Rare
Liver Toxic: No
Aromatization: Some, about 50% less than testosterone
DHT Conversion: Low
Decrease HPTA function: Moderate


Equipoise® is the popular brand name for the veterinary injectable steroid boldenone undecylenate. It is a derivative of testosterone, which exhibits strong anabolic and moderately androgenic properties. The undecylenate ester greatly extends the activity of the drug (the undecylenate ester is only one carbon atom longer than decanoate), so that clinically injections would need to be repeated every three or four weeks. In the veterinary feild Equipoise is most commonly used on horses, exhibiting a pronounced effect on lean bodyweight, appetite and general disposition of the animal. As with all steroids, this compound shows a marked ability for increasing red blood cell production. In recent years this compound has become a favorite among athletes. Many consider it an ideal replacement to Deca-Durabolin. 

The side effects of Equipoise are generally mild. The structure of boldenone does allow it to convert into estrogen, but it does not have an extremely high affinity to do so. If we look at aromatization studies, they suggest that its rate of estrogen conversion should be about half that of testosterone's. Water retention with this drug would therefore be slightly higher than that with Deca-Durabolin (with an estimated 20% conversion), but much less than we would find with a stronger compound as Testosterone. While there is still a chance of encountering an estrogen related side effect as such when using Equipoise, problems are usually not encountered at a moderate dosage level. Gynecomastia might become a problem, but usually only with very sensitive individuals or (again) with those using higher dosages. If estrogenic effects become a problem, the addition of Nolvadex should of course make the cycle more tolerable. An anti-aromatase such as Arimidex, Femara, or Amonasin would be a stronger option, however probably not necessary with such a mild drug.

Although typically dosage related, Equipoise can also produce distinct androgenic side effects. Oily skin, acne, increased aggression and hair loss are all possible with this compound. Women find this drug quite comfortable, virilization symptoms usually unheard of when taken at low doses. Boldenone does reduce to a more potent androgen (dihydroboldenone) via the 5alpha reductase enzyme (which produces DHT from testosterone), however its affinity for this interaction in the human body is low to nonexistent. Therefore the reductase inhibitor Proscar would not be of much use with Equipoise, as it would be blocking what is at best an insignificant path of metabolism for the steroid. Although this drug is relatively mild, it still has a depressive effect on endogenous testosterone levels, therefore a proper post cycle therapy HCG and Clomid/Nolvadex is needed at the conclusion of each cycle to avoid a "crash". A waiting time of around 3 weeks is required before starting PCT, enabling enough of the drug to clear one's system to make PCT effective.

In order to maintain stable blood levels, Equipoise should be injected at least once per week. It is most commonly used at a dosage of 400-600mg per week for men, 50-150 mg per week for women. 

Equipoise is not a rapid mass builder, but will provide a slow but steady gain of strength and quality muscle mass. The most positive effects of this drug are seen when it is used for longer cycles, usually lasting at least 10 weeks in length. The muscle gained should not be the smooth bulk seen with androgens, but instead a very defined and solid look. Since water bloat is not contributing greatly to the diameter of the muscle, much of the size gained on a cycle of Equipoise can be retained after the drug has been discontinued. It is interesting to note that structurally Equipoise and the classic bulking drug Dianabol are almost identical. In the case of Equipoise the compound uses a l7beta ester (undecylenate), while Dianabol is 17 alpha alkylated. Aside from that difference, the drugs are basically the same. Of course they act quite differently in the body, which goes to show the 17-methylation effects more than just the oral efficancy of a steroid.

As discussed earlier, Equipoise is a very versatile compound. We can create a number of drug combinations with it depending on the desired result. For mass, one may want to stack it with Anadrol or an injectable testosterone. The result should be an incredible gain of muscle size and strength, without the same intensity of side effects if using the androgen (at a higher dose) alone. When used in a cutting cycle, muscle hardness and density can be greatly improved when combining Equipoise with a non-aromatizable steroid such as trenbolone acetate, Halotestin, or Winstrol. For some however, even the low buildup of estrogen associated with this compound is enough to relegate its use to bulking cycles only.

Equipoise is not an ideal steroid for the drug tested athlete however. This drug has the tendency to produce detectable metabolites in the urine months after use, a worry most commonly associated with Deca-Durabolin. This is of course due to the high oil solubility of long chain esterified injectable steroids, a property which enables the drug to remain deposited in fatty tissues for extended periods of time. While this will reliably slow the release of steroid into the blood stream, it also allows small residual amounts to remain present in the body far after the initial injection. The release of stubborn stores of hormone would no doubt also be enhanced around contest time, a period when the athlete drastically attempts to mobilize unwanted body fat. If enough were used in the off-season, the athlete may actually fail a drug screen for boldenone although many months may have past since the drug was last injected.


----------

